# Robert Clive



## mwbayley (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All, 

I am tracing my family tree and trying to find information about the above-named ship.

The only information I have is that it sailed from Perth/Freemantle to Adelaide, Australia some time in 1857.

Have tried "googling" it, but only info about the person (for whom I assume she was named), Lord Robert Clive of India, is shown.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Are you sure about the date?

From Shipwrecks and rescues 1856

"The brigantine _Robert Clive_ was wrecked just north of the Onkaparinga River mouth 25 November. Salvaged and converted to a hulk, which was finally broken up in 1859."


----------



## mwbayley (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Clevewyn,

Thanks for your quick response.

No. I'm not absolutely certain about the date, but 1856 would probably be the correct one in view of the ship's demise.

Is there any way of telling what voyage it was on and whether or not is was going to or from Adelaide?


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Not found much about her at all.

There is one piece from The Independent Journal about a voyage in the opposite direction so perhaps she was the local bus from Adelaide to Freemantle and back. It would have been quite a journey overland in those days I should think.

http://newspapers.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/3177042

If she did founder in November 1856 perhaps she was replaced by another and given the same name.


Nothing to do with your quest but the shipping arrivals at Freemantle from 1850 onwards I find interesting, paying attention to the "Passenger" and "Comments" columns on the right.

http://members.iinet.net.au/~perthdps/shipping/


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Both,
Try a search of this massive database.

This may be the voyage 
http://newspapers.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/2930132?searchTerm=robert+clive
A sample page

http://newspapers.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/2929848

Roger


----------



## mwbayley (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Clevewyn.

That link you sent about the arrivals in Freemantle, is where I got my info about the Robert Clive sailing to Adelaide in 1857.

I am researching a family member called Christopher Vaughan Foss who arrived in 1852 at Freemantle with his wife and children, on board the *William Jardine*. He was court martialled in 1857 and left for Adelaide alone. After this, there is no further info about him.

This looks to be a bit of a brick wall for me.


----------



## mwbayley (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello Roger,

Thanks for this info. It certainly is a massive database.

I've managed to find 2 "Robert Clive" ships, operating between Perth, Adelaide, Melbourne, Hobart & Sydney. Depending on which article you read, these were either a 103 ton Brig or a 161 ton Schooner. In some articles, these tonnages are reversed! Not being up to speed on sailing ships, I'm unsure which one would be more likely to be correct.


----------

